# Glencoe Savoia-Marchetti S.55



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.historicaviation.com/pro...ls+and+Kits&category=civil&subcategory=Flying Boats

Just recieved this kit. It has been on back order for about 3 years. I had forgotten about it when Historic Aviation emailed that there would be a production run. 

I'm sure that it's no uber-kit but an interesting subject. Thought others might want a heads up. Probably a short run and a long wait for the next one.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Probably the old ITC (Ideal Toy Company) kit. Simple kit, but nice to have it back. Although it just killed the value of my original I have in the collection stash.
I sold off my 1/72 Delta 2 kit last year! 

Max Bryant


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Awww, your original will always command a premium. :hat: The Delta kit sounds interesting esp. in the larger scale. In 1/96 it's not a big kit at all.

How was the quality and detail of the Delta kit? Not that I'm likely to find one.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I have an old Scale Modeler Magazine (brand new when I recvd it :lol that someone did a build article on. Said that it was a beast to build. Nothing fit and the hull pieces left/right, were actually two different sizes. With this info in hand and my much younger days of feeling invincible, I bought one. Now adays I understand they are next to impossible to find. Heck when the guy did the article he said they were hard to find then (1980?) but said if you do stay far away  Still the author had a really cool model when he was done with all the work. They were issued twice. Once originally by Delta then by Delta2.

Cheers
Max


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Delta put out a series of (crappy) historic Italian airplane kits in the late 60s or early 70s. They did a Mc. 205 Veltro, Mc. 72 float plane racer, the Caproni Campini "jet", and the big SM. 55. All of the kits were pretty rough and raw with a lot of flash, coarse detail, rough molding, scratchy surface texture, poor clear parts. The kits were reissued in the 80s as Delta 2. I still have the Mc. 72 and Mc. 205 kits. They suck...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the warnings on these kits, guys. I have a couple of MC.72s (Delta and Artiplast) but so far I've left them alone on the theory that they probably look better in the box. Nice box art at least. lol


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Squadron Mail Order has/had the Mc.72 and Mc. 205 kits until fairly recently. they are pretty doggy. Overall they are about like Mach 2 brand kits from France. Crap in a box.


----------



## Tomtom (Jun 10, 2009)

A little background on the Delta: When they first came out the ITC SM-55 was rare,and certainly not a great kit.
Delta came with a 1/72 SM-55 and the Campini Camponi and a MC72,odd models. Quality was not good as mentioned,but obscure sujects in 1/72 scale. Most people wanted the kits for the profile magazine in the the original Delta issue,demand was high,and Delta went out of production until later revived as Delta 2,but NO profile!


----------

